# are bamboo shrimps same as banana shrimps? and other questions...



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

Are banana shrimps the same as bamboo shrimps?
and if they are...how do you get them to turn dark red in colour? i have 10 of them in my 140 gallon tank with other small fishes. and they are brown coloured and have a yellow line down their back...thx..
ps.im only 13


----------

